# Recommend me a pub in Camden



## terrythomas (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going for drinks with some friends on Sat night in Camden, anywhere good that isn't full of 20 year olds? (we're all about 40).


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 14, 2012)

No, I can't think of any. Most people die before they get to 40 in Camden. With the exception of Adam Ant. But you wouldn't want to end up in the same boozer as him really.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.edinborocastlepub.co.uk/

Always been a mix of ages when I've been.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

i always go in Quinns when in Camden. it is a bit out of the main bit and quieter. check the reviews to see if it is for you:
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/25/2555/Quinns/Camden

if you're going to camden you might want a bit more lively tho? the Good Mixer and Elephants Head aren't teenager pubs, they will be packed and rowdy on saturday night tho, it depends what you are after.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jun 14, 2012)

Crown and Goose?

Or down from Quinns, The Abbey at the Camden of Kentish Town. It does have youngsters, but is big and you'll definitely find some where in the beer garden to avoid them.

*Disclaimer: both my suggestions belong to my mate, but are genuine recommendations


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

The Black Cap has a lovely outside space


----------



## yardbird (Jun 14, 2012)

25 years ago The Hawley was my office and the company board room, I don't think I'd go there now though.


----------



## Stash (Jun 14, 2012)

Brewdog, corner of Bayham Street & Greenland Street.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 14, 2012)

Brewdog is ace - also the Spreadeagle on Parkway - no young uns go in there


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> The Black Cap has a lovely outside space


yes worth going there before it closes down (i think i heard it was closing down?). Quinns also has a nice outside space (which is a bit tricky to find in camden)


----------



## TopCat (Jun 14, 2012)

Walk up to Kentish Town and come to the Assembly House.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

that's quite nice but it's also fucking dear


----------



## TopCat (Jun 14, 2012)

Depends what you drink. The ale is well priced as is the food. If yo are prepared for the trek Pickmans the treat for you is on me. :


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Depends what you drink. The ale is well priced as is the food. If yo are prepared for the trek Pickmans the treat for you is on me. :


i looked for you last time i was in there, but couldn't see you


----------



## TopCat (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't go often. My mobile is on my profile here. Call me any time mate. Going red and black tomorrow? I may well be there. )


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I don't go often. My mobile is on my profile here. Call me any time mate. Going red and black tomorrow? I may well be there. )


i'll see you there


----------



## Winot (Jun 15, 2012)

Crown and Goose.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 15, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Walk up to Kentish Town and come to the Assembly House.


 
That's my mates pub that is


----------



## terrythomas (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks all, some good recommendations to check out.


----------



## Reno (Jun 15, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> yes worth going there before it closes down (i think i heard it was closing down?). Quinns also has a nice outside space (which is a bit tricky to find in camden)


 
No, good news, the planning application to turn the upper floor into flats got rejected.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2012)

Proud


----------



## Reno (Jun 15, 2012)

The Southampton Arms in Kentish Town is nice and does great food.

http://londonist.com/2011/10/the-southampton-arms-named-camras-london-pub-of-the-year.php

http://thesouthamptonarms.co.uk/


----------



## dtb (Jun 16, 2012)

Quinns


----------

